# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Amanda Latona

## sobral

μιας και απ' ότι είδα δεν υπάρχει θέμα για την κοπέλα (κοπελάρα δηλ :01. Mr. Green:  ) ανοίγω ένα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που ποστάρω στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο του φόρουμ ελπίζω να μην κάνω καμία παρασπονδία. :01. Smile: 

Λοιπόν, λίγα στοιχεία για την αγαπημένη μου αθλήτρια:

*Όνομα* Latona Amanda

*Ύψος*  5in 5ft (1.67cm)

*Βάρος*  120lbs (54 kg)

*Ημερομηνία γέννησης* Mar 27, 1979

*Οικογενειακή κατάσταση* Single  :01. Wink: 

*Κατοικία* Las Βέγκας, Νεβάδα, Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής

*Επάγγελμα* Bikini IFBB Pro Competitor / παρουσιάστρια TV / τραγουδίστρια

*Διακρίσεις:*
Διαγωνισμός                                Θέση

2011 IFBB MuscleContest Pro Bikini  1st


2011 IFBB Arnold Classic, Ms. International, Fitness International & Figure International 6th


2010 IFBB Sacramento Pro   1st


2010 IFBB Olympia          5th


2010 IFBB Europa Super Show    1st


2010 IFBB MuscleContest Pro Bikini   3rd


2009 IFBB Olympia   1st


2009 NPC USA Bodybuilding & Figure Championships     1st


2009 NPC USA Bodybuilding & Figure Championships     1st


2009 NPC Los Angeles Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness Championships   1st


2009 NPC Los Angeles Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness Championships   1st


2009 NPC California State Bodybuilding, Figure and Fitness Championships  1st


2008 MuscleMania Fitness America Weekend         1st


2008 MuscleMania Fitness America Weekend        3rd


2008 MuscleMania Model America Championships      1st


2007 MuscleMania Miss Bikini Las Vegas         1st


2007 MuscleMania Model America Championships     1st


2007 MuscleMania Model Las Vegas      1st


2003 Miss Bikini Florida         1st

και τώρα το μείζον κομμάτι του θέματος...Εικόνες:  :03. Awesome: 







































γυναικάρα πραγματικά... :01. Wink:

----------


## J.P.

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μια τετοια αμα παω στο πατερα μου για νυφη θα μου τα γραψει ολα!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Μια τετοια αμα παω στο πατερα μου για νυφη θα μου τα γραψει ολα!!!


μια τετοια δεν την πας σε κανεναν...απαξ και βγηκε απο το σπιτι GAME OVER :08. Turtle:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

> μια τετοια δεν την πας σε κανεναν...απαξ και βγηκε απο το σπιτι GAME OVER


χαχααχαχα εχεις ενα point!  :01. Wink:

----------


## eri_87

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Μπράβο βρε Sobral!!!!  :03. Thumb up:  Άνοιξες θέμα με μια κοπέλα που θαυμάζω πραγματικά... 
Από που να αρχίσω και που να τελειώσω! Όλα ωραία τα έχει!!!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

> Από που να αρχίσω και που να τελειώσω! Όλα ωραία τα έχει!!!


και γω αυτο λεω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sobral

> Μπράβο βρε Sobral!!!!  Άνοιξες θέμα με μια κοπέλα που θαυμάζω πραγματικά... 
> Από που να αρχίσω και που να τελειώσω! Όλα ωραία τα έχει!!!


 :03. Thumb up: 
η γυναίκα είναι κουκλάρα με μία λέξη. Έχει πολύ ωραία μυικότητα κρατώντας την θηλυκότητα της (σε πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο :01. Mr. Green:  χαχα). Για μένα τα ωραιότερα οπίσθια ever. Έχει και πολύ όμορφο πρόσωπο επίσης. Είναι στα γούστα μου, οκ θαυμάζω κάποιες που έχουν καταφέρει πολλά και έχουν διακριθεί σε πιο μεγάλες κατηγορίες, αλλά με παραπάνω μυϊκότητα δεν μου αρέσουν. :01. Wink:  Οι bikini competitors είναι κούκλες.

----------


## Blast

Όντως με αυτό το θέμα που άνοιξες sobral έχουμε 'θέμα'...

----------


## Saldi

Τρεμω!Τα μάτια μου δάκρισαν :01. Smile Wide: !!!

----------


## ελμερ

"και το κουκουτσι μυγδαλο"  που λεγαν και οι παλιοι..... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sobral

έρωτας η amanda παιδιά....δεν υπάρχει η κοπέλα  :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

αν και μου την δινει οταν ψιλοτραγουδαει,ειπα να σας φτιαξω λιγο...αντε παλι ,ειμαι μεγαλη καρδια!!!!!!

εμαθε κ αυτη η κοτα να κανει γλουτους...φφφφ   :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sobral

εννοείται κ το έχω αυτό το βίντεο χααχαχα :01. Wink:  δεν μας ξεφεύγει τίποτα  :01. Razz: 
οπ τώρα είδα τα κίτρινα γράμματα..κάτω τα χέρια απ την amanda!!  :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:

----------


## sobral

σαν την amanda καμία!  :02. Love:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

μπραβο sobral :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :01. Mr. Green: 

η γυναικα αυτη τα εχει Ο Λ Α !!!!κριμα που μονο USA βρισκεις τετοιες

----------


## -Nikolakis-

> μπραβο sobral
> 
> η γυναικα αυτη τα εχει Ο Λ Α !!!!κριμα που μονο USA βρισκεις τετοιες


Και κριμα που εμεις δε θα βρουμε ποτε μια τετοια :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## SilverMan

απαπαπαπαπ!τα λογια περιττα...τι κομματι ειναι αυτο??? με φλουρι ετσι?ολη η ομορφια σε μια γυναικα?? :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Και κριμα που εμεις δε θα βρουμε ποτε μια τετοια


αμα γινεις pro συντομα και σε αναλαβει η BSN κατι μπορει να γινει :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Wink:

----------


## MusclesOfShadow

> αν και μου την δινει οταν ψιλοτραγουδαει,ειπα να σας φτιαξω λιγο...αντε παλι ,ειμαι μεγαλη καρδια!!!!!!
> 
> εμαθε κ αυτη η κοτα να κανει γλουτους...φφφφ


H gym ειναι πολυ πιο ομορφη! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Wrathchild

Κουκλαρα αλλα ρε παιδια μηπως ειναι  ιδεα μου :01. Unsure:  η ολες εχουν σιλικονατα βυζια? κοιταξα και τις προηγουμενες και ολοι τους οι μυς εχουν στερεψει αλλα τα βυζια εκει τουμπανο :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Παντος της συγκεκριμενης καραμπινατα φαινεται οτι ειναι ψευτικα :01. Razz:

----------


## sofos

> Κουκλαρα αλλα ρε παιδια μηπως ειναι  ιδεα μου η ολες εχουν σιλικονατα βυζια? κοιταξα και τις προηγουμενες και ολοι τους οι μυς εχουν στερεψει αλλα τα βυζια εκει τουμπανο
> Παντος της συγκεκριμενης καραμπινατα φαινεται οτι ειναι ψευτικα


ολες εχουν φιλε,γιατι σε τοσο χαμηλα ποσοστα λιπους,καμια γυναικα δε γινεται να χει στηθος,η αστηθη θα ναι η θα βαλει σιλικονη για να μη φαινεται πολυ ασχημα..
ασε που σ αυτη την κατηγορια πρεπει να χουν και στηθος μαζι με χαμηλο ποσοστο λιπους,αλλα κ ομορφο προσωπο,ειναι κατι διαφορετικο αυτη η κατηγορια σε σχεση με τις αλλες και κατ εμε,για μενα η καλυτερη,μετα ξεφευγει αρκετα...

----------


## -Nikolakis-

> αμα γινεις pro συντομα και σε αναλαβει η BSN κατι μπορει να γινει


Χμμμμμμ...κατσε να δεις.................Ννννναι,ποτε δε θα γινω pro!!!χαχαχα!! :01. Mr. Green: 
Αρα?????Μαλλον θα μεινω με τη σκεψη!!!

----------


## sobral

εγκεφαλικό...ποσο όμορφη μπορεί να είναι...εξακολουθεί να είναι το νο.1 μου  :01. Smile:

----------


## sobral



----------


## gym

http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch...nda-latona-bsn
νεο βιντεο της...

παλι τραγουδαει αυτη...πφφφ... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

i love my prewo,cause it has arginine in it..its great for pumps..

μαστα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

α μπα?εσυ δεν κλεινεις τον ηχο οταν το βλεπεις?
μου το ειπαν και αυτο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

εισαι καλα..?

ολο το γελιο ειναι στον ηχο.. :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

http://videos.bodybuilding.com/watch...ting-by-latona :01. Mr. Green: 

απο εδω και περα στα διαλειμματα μου θα τραγουδαω κ εγω!ο ναι!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Φρεσκο πραμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sofos

_OMG_  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## johny_8

λαθος μέρος διάλεξε να ακουμπήσει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

αρχοντογυναικα που ελεγε και ενας μπαρμπας μου...... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## dominik

παντως εκτος το καταπληκτικο σωμα που εχει,εχει παρα πολυ ωραια ματια..αχ ματαρες

----------


## sobral

βγαίνει κ σε μπλέ  :01. Wink: 





από το Arnold Sport Festival 2012



και μία που είναι για αφίσα (αν έλειπε κ η BSN..)

----------


## sobral

(σε περίπτωση που δεν εμφανίζονται παραπάνω)

----------


## Stella

> (σε περίπτωση που δεν εμφανίζονται παραπάνω)


Πάντως σ΄αυτες που είναι φυσική και δεν είναι από καποια φωτογράφηση βγαίνει πιο όμορφη και το σωμα της πιο ωραίο!

----------


## sifounas1

παλι δεν θα κλεισω ματι.....τι να πω για αυτην αθλητρια-μοντελο-γυναικαρα.....παρα πολυ καλη

----------


## johny_8

Μια χαρά περνάει ο winclaar.Α ρε ποτε θα μπω και γω στο bsn να χω τα τυχερα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

freak of beauty :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :08. Turtle: 

δεν υπαρχουν αλλα λογια...οσο ζω θα την  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## spartan77

και σιγα μην θυμαστε ποια εταιρια διαφημιζει  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  (χωρις να κανετε page up e ) 

τελεια!!!!!  δεν εχω λογια...

----------


## dorita

τι να πω;;;;;...........οτι κ να πω ειναι λιγο!!!! κουκλαρα κ κορμαρα!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown: 
κ γλουτοι.....τελοιοι!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## johny_8

πάρτε ένα βιντεάκι αν και τα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα φτάνουν.....

----------


## Eddie



----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Photos απο το L.A Grand Prix PRO BIKINI οπου βγηκε 3η.

Πρωτη βγηκε η πολυποσταρισμενη-αβαταρισμένη απο τον Pimp Dianna Dahlgren :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## vaggan

συκαααα αυλωνηηηηηηςς

----------


## goldenera

Τόσο όμορφα πρόσωπα τόσο καλογυμνασμένα κορμιά μα πόσο άσχημα φαίνονται τα ψεύτικα μέλη :01. Sad:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Τόσο όμορφα πρόσωπα τόσο καλογυμνασμένα κορμιά μα πόσο άσχημα φαίνονται τα ψεύτικα μέλη


ακριβώς το ίδιο θα έλεγα και γω , αυτα που και καλά τα βάζουν να είναι πιο όμορφες τις κάνει πιο  ψεύτικες , αλλο να τό χεις απο την φύση σου , άλλο να το κάνεις να είναι διακριτικό και να μην μοιάζει με ψεύτικο και άλλο να κάνει μπάμ , 'ασε που φοβάσε μην το ζουλήξεις δυνατα και σκάσει η σακούλα με το περιεχόμενο  :01. Sad:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ομορφο προσωπο ,αλλα με κοντα ποδαρακια χανει λιγο σε συμετρια.  Η μου φαινεται εμενα;
Φυσικα μιλαμε για επιπεδο τελειοτητας ,οχι οτι δεν ειναι καλη η κοπελα!
Παντως πολλες δικες μας στην κατηγορια αυτη ειναι καλυτερες.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

^^Δικιες μας καλυτερες απο Αmanda Latona και Diana Dahlgren τουλαχιστον δεν παιζει :01. Mr. Green: Ειναι απο τα καλυτερα αυτη τη στιγμη.

απο αλλες ισως

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ^^Δικιες μας καλυτερες απο Αmanda Latona και Diana Dahlgren τουλαχιστον δεν παιζειΕιναι απο τα καλυτερα αυτη τη στιγμη.
> 
> απο αλλες ισως


Πολλες δικες μας  εχουν πιο ψυλη μεση αναλογικα με τους γοφους (σχημα αχλαδι,μεσογειακο στιλ) που οταν ειναι γυμνασμενο το σωμα δινει τον ορισμο του τελειου γυναικειου σωματος.    Γουστα ειναι αυτα! :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> Τόσο όμορφα πρόσωπα τόσο καλογυμνασμένα κορμιά μα πόσο άσχημα φαίνονται τα ψεύτικα μέλη


δεν εχει σχεση αυτο.εδω μιλαμε καθαρα για επιπεδο πασαρελα...αν δεν εχουν να δειξουν και στηθος,τοτε τι?
αν ηταν σε ανωτερο επιπεδο,δεν πα να ναι και πλακες...εκει ζητουνε αλλα και εδω σε αυτην την κατηγορια ειναι αλλα οπως βλεπετε... :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> Πολυ ομορφο προσωπο ,αλλα με κοντα ποδαρακια χανει λιγο σε συμετρια.  Η μου φαινεται εμενα;
> Φυσικα μιλαμε για επιπεδο τελειοτητας ,οχι οτι δεν ειναι καλη η κοπελα!
> Παντως *πολλες δικες* *μας* στην κατηγορια αυτη ειναι καλυτερες.


εννοεις ελληνιδες?ποιες???????????? :01. Unsure:

----------


## goldenera

> δεν εχει σχεση αυτο.εδω μιλαμε καθαρα για επιπεδο πασαρελα...αν δεν εχουν να δειξουν και στηθος,τοτε τι?
> αν ηταν σε ανωτερο επιπεδο,δεν πα να ναι και πλακες...εκει ζητουνε αλλα και εδω σε αυτην την κατηγορια ειναι αλλα οπως βλεπετε...



Ε άν δεν έχουν να δείξουν ας μη βγαίνουν :01. Wink:  Δηλαδή που διαγωνίζονται? Στο ποιά έχει τα καλύτερα εμφυτεύματα? :01. Mr. Green:  Απλά το σχολίασα καθαρά όπως το είδα, από αισθητικής πλευράς. :02. Welcome:  Τελικά αυτή η κατηγορία (Bikini pro) θα ήθελα να ήξερα τί σκοπό εξυπηρετεί :01. Sad:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και γω προτιμώ και είμαι λάτρης των ελληνικών προιόντων , όχι ότι σνομπάρω και δεν θα δοκίμαζα κάτι καλό ξένο , αλλα όσο ωραία και να δείχνει σαν φιγούρα το ψεύτικο , όταν φαίνετε καθαρα ότι είναι ψεύτικο είναι αηδία , για τι ομορφια μιλάμε λοιπόν όταν έχουμε να κάνουμε με ψεύτικες μπάλες μεσα στο σώμα , όταν όμως γίνει η προσθετική και είναι διακριτική , η με λίπος απο το ίδιο το σώμα εκεί σώζετε η κατάσταση και μιλάμε για αισθητική  και ομορφια γιατι είναι διακριτικό .

βέβαια γούστα και απόψεις είναι αυτα δεν θα κρίνω κάποιον που τού αρέσουν , γιατι απλα λένε πάρε τα μάτια του και δέστην , περι ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα λένε 

ειδικα αν είναι γραμωμένη η άλλη και δείχνουν σαν ξεκολημένα , τι ομορφιά , θεική ομορφια :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

απλα νομίζουν ότι δείχνουν πιο γυναίκες έτσι , αν είναι να βάλουμε και μείς καμια σωλήνα προέκταση βιδωτή να δείχνουμε πιο άντρες , ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων  :01. Mr. Green: 
ας είναι η άλλη κορμάρα και ας είναι σαν λεμονάκια , λές φυσικά απο τον κήπο είναι μοσχοβολάνε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

να βάλουν δηλαδή και άντρες σιλικόνη στις γάμπες , λάδια ξύδια που βάζουν στα χέρια στους ώμους και δεν ξέρω που αλλού και να το παίζουν συμμετρικοί και τέλειοι

η ακόμα καλύτερα μια στολή του σούπερμαν τελευταίας τεχνολογίας που να τα έχει όλα επάνω σχηματισμένα τέλεια με φλέβες , μυς γραμωμένους και τα σχετικα και να γίνει διαγωνισμός ποιός έχει την καλύτερη στολή .

και όσο επικροτούμε αυτα τα πράματα τόσο θα γίνονται όλο και περισσότερο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

> απλα νομίζουν ότι δείχνουν πιο γυναίκες έτσι , αν είναι να βάλουμε και μείς καμια σωλήνα προέκταση βιδωτή να δείχνουμε πιο άντρες , ματαιότης ματαιοτήτων



Ρε συ Ηλία το Θεό σου δεν έχεις, θα κατουρηθώ στα γέλια :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Πολλες δικες μας  εχουν πιο ψυλη μεση αναλογικα με τους γοφους (σχημα αχλαδι,μεσογειακο στιλ) που οταν ειναι γυμνασμενο το σωμα δινει τον ορισμο του τελειου γυναικειου σωματος.    Γουστα ειναι αυτα!


Δειξε μου μερικες που ειναι καλυτερες σε αυτη την κατηγορια απο την Amanda και την Diana για παραδειγμα.

Επισης δεν ειναι μονο η μεση αναλογικα με γοφους κτλ,αλλα και το προσωπο το οποιο παιζει παρα πολυ μεγαλο ρολο οπου εδω δεν εχω δει Ελληνιδα αλλη καλυτερη.

Υποκειμενικοτητα μεχρι ενα σημειο,απο κει και επειτα το super δεν αμφισβητειται. :01. Unsure:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ρε συ Ηλία το Θεό σου δεν έχεις, θα κατουρηθώ στα γέλια



 :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:   να σφίγκεσε να σφίγκεσε όταν τα διαβάζεις μην μετα λέει η γυναίκα σου φταίω εγω με αυτα που γράφω και τα κάνεις όλα λούτσα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

> Ε άν δεν έχουν να δείξουν ας μη βγαίνουν Δηλαδή που διαγωνίζονται? Στο ποιά έχει τα καλύτερα εμφυτεύματα? Απλά το σχολίασα καθαρά όπως το είδα, από αισθητικής πλευράς. Τελικά αυτή η κατηγορία (Bikini pro) θα ήθελα να ήξερα τί σκοπό εξυπηρετεί


την πασαρελα κ ποια θα κανει ...τα καλυτερα κονε γενικοτερα και αοριστως! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

> Δειξε μου μερικες που ειναι καλυτερες σε αυτη την κατηγορια απο την Amanda και την Diana για παραδειγμα.
> 
> Επισης δεν ειναι μονο η μεση αναλογικα με γοφους κτλ,αλλα και το προσωπο το οποιο παιζει παρα πολυ μεγαλο ρολο οπου εδω δεν εχω δει Ελληνιδα αλλη καλυτερη.
> 
> Υποκειμενικοτητα μεχρι ενα σημειο,απο κει και επειτα το super δεν αμφισβητειται.


ακριβως...σορρυ κιολας αν θιγω τις δικες μας,αλλα αν καποια ειναι τοσο καλυτερη θα ηταν ηδη εξω κ οσες ειναι,εχουν ηδη φυγει κ εχουν φανει και εξω! :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

> να βάλουν δηλαδή και άντρες σιλικόνη στις γάμπες , λάδια ξύδια που βάζουν στα χέρια στους ώμους και δεν ξέρω που αλλού και να το παίζουν συμμετρικοί και τέλειοι
> 
> η ακόμα καλύτερα μια στολή του σούπερμαν τελευταίας τεχνολογίας που να τα έχει όλα επάνω σχηματισμένα τέλεια με φλέβες , μυς γραμωμένους και τα σχετικα και να γίνει διαγωνισμός ποιός έχει την καλύτερη στολή .
> 
> και όσο επικροτούμε αυτα τα πράματα τόσο θα γίνονται όλο και περισσότερο


ασε μας καλε που δεν σου αρεσαν κιολας....! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Δειξε μου μερικες που ειναι καλυτερες σε αυτη την κατηγορια απο την Amanda και την Diana για παραδειγμα.
> 
> Επισης δεν ειναι μονο η μεση αναλογικα με γοφους κτλ,αλλα και το προσωπο το οποιο παιζει παρα πολυ μεγαλο ρολο οπου εδω δεν εχω δει Ελληνιδα αλλη καλυτερη.
> 
> Υποκειμενικοτητα μεχρι ενα σημειο,απο κει και επειτα το super δεν αμφισβητειται.


αυτο μη το λές γιατι έχει μερικές που μπορεί να μην έχουν αναλογίες και σώματα σαν αυτες αλλα έχουν θηλυκότητα που αναδεικνύετε ακόμη και απο τις τρίχες απ τα μαλιά τους , μανα φάκα που λένε και οι ξένοι , με κατι τζιτζάκια σπαρταριστα και γλουτάκια σαν μηλαράκια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
και Ελληνίδες μάλιστα , λές τι θεός τα έπλασε αυτα τι τρελά κέφια είχε 

έχει γυναίκες που μπορεί εκεί να βγούν τελευταίες στον διαγωνισμό και να είναι πιο ποθητες απο τις πρώτες .

αυτες οι φαινομενικά τέλειες αν βάλουν 2-3 κιλα μπορεί να χάνουν όλη αυτη την τελειότητα φαινομενικα που δείχνει το σώμα τους και να δείχνουν μονοκόματες σαν αγγούρια .

απλα αυτες είναι μόδες χαζοαμερικάνικες

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> ασε μας καλε που δεν σου αρεσαν κιολας....!


τα ψεύτικα δεν μ αρέσουν όλα τα άλλα θα τα τιμούσα δεόντως , αλλα έχω άποψη με τα ψεύτικα,  είχα και γω σαν νέος τις ανησυχίες μου και την περιέργειά μου , να λείπει το βύσινο , ειδικα αν είναι και κανένας κολοχαρακτήρας αυτο θα ήταν ακόμη πιο αποτρεπτικό , αν ήταν θα θαύμαζα και κάποιον που έχει χέρια τεράστια και σχηματισμένα απο λάδια .

δόξα τον θεό δεν τό χασα ακόμη , απλα όταν μας αρέσει μια γυναίκα για όλα τα υπόλοιπα και μας κερδίσει με τον χαρακτήρα της και την τσαχπινιά της , εκεί δεν θα μας χαλάσουν οι αερόσακοι , τα βλέπεις θετικα και αυτα τα γιαλατζί μαστάρια  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> εννοεις ελληνιδες?ποιες????????????


Ενταξει , το ''πολλες'' που ειπα παραδεχομαι οτι ειναι υπερβολικο.

Δεν θα πω ονοματα ,αλλα μερικες δικες μας εστω κ απο την κατηγορια Βοdy fitnees μου αρεσουν σαν κατανομη περισσοτερο .

Παντως εκτος απο κουκλα στο προσωπο,μαγικο ποπο ,εχει κοντα ποδια αναλογικα;

Aυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι οτι στη κατηγορια bikini ,ποσους ποντους περνει το ομορφο προσωπο στην τελικη βαθμολογια;
Kαι εαν θεωρουνται αρνητικα στην βαθμολογια τα πολυ εξωφθαλμα σιλικονουχα;

Μην ξεχναμε οτι δεν ειναι κ τα καλιστεια του ΑΝΤ.
Στο ΒΒ ανδρων παντως οι σιλικονες σε γαμπες κ τα synthol που φαινονται αφαιρουν ποντους.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

@Ηλιας

μα μιλαμε για την κατηγορια bikini και αυτα που χρειαζονται.

Αλλα και σαν καθημερινη γυναικα να εβλεπες την Amanda διπλα σου οπως τις αλλες Ελληνιδες που λες,δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τπτ σε θηλυκοτητα ουτε τπτ αλλο.

ας εσκαγε σε καμια παραλια εδω περα να σου πω εγω τα εγκεφαλικα και τα υπογλωσσια. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> @Ηλιας
> 
> μα μιλαμε για την κατηγορια bikini και αυτα που χρειαζονται.
> 
> Αλλα και σαν καθημερινη γυναικα να εβλεπες την Amanda διπλα σου οπως τις αλλες Ελληνιδες που λες,δεν εχει να ζηλεψει τπτ σε θηλυκοτητα ουτε τπτ αλλο.
> 
> ας εσκαγε σε καμια παραλια εδω περα να σου πω εγω τα εγκεφαλικα και τα υπογλωσσια.


άσε γιατι βαριέμε να ανεβάσω 1-2 φωτο απο την δικιά μας παραλία κεραμωτής να δείς εγω τι εγκεφαλικό έπαθα και παρέλησε η μια πλευρά μου (γράφω με το ένα χέρι ) να δείτε πράμα που σαλεύει φυσικότατο Ελληνικότατο και προσιτότατο , αλλα η μακακία μου ήταν ότι δεν ήμουν προνοητικός να πάρω τα υπογλώσια μαζί μου και έμεινα παξιμάδι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

> Ενταξει , το ''πολλες'' που ειπα παραδεχομαι οτι ειναι υπερβολικο.
> 
> Δεν θα πω ονοματα ,αλλα μερικες δικες μας εστω κ απο την κατηγορια Βοdy fitnees μου αρεσουν σαν κατανομη περισσοτερο .
> 
> Παντως εκτος απο κουκλα στο προσωπο,μαγικο ποπο ,εχει κοντα ποδια αναλογικα;
> 
> Aυτο που δεν ξερω ειναι οτι στη κατηγορια bikini ,ποσους ποντους περνει το ομορφο προσωπο στην τελικη βαθμολογια;
> Kαι εαν θεωρουνται αρνητικα στην βαθμολογια τα πολυ εξωφθαλμα σιλικονουχα;
> 
> ...


νομιζω οτι μετραει παρα πολυ κ η ομορφια κ ολο το πακετο...μα ουτε καν ποζαρουν...ισα ισα στις περισσοτερες ποζες πισω κρυβεται και η πλατη με το μαλλι...

εγω σαν καλλιστεια το βλεπω αλλα πιο υγειινα και χωρις ανορεξικα προτυπα...τα προτιμω δηλαδη απο του αντενα! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

> άσε γιατι βαριέμε να ανεβάσω 1-2 φωτο απο την δικιά μας παραλία κεραμωτής να δείς εγω τι εγκεφαλικό έπαθα και παρέλησε η μια πλευρά μου (γράφω με το ένα χέρι ) να δείτε πράμα που σαλεύει φυσικότατο Ελληνικότατο και προσιτότατο , αλλα η μακακία μου ήταν ότι δεν ήμουν προνοητικός να πάρω τα υπογλώσια μαζί μου και έμεινα παξιμάδι



Καλά δεν το συζητάμε, η Ελληνίδα σήμερα (και αρκετά χρόνια πίσω δηλαδή) δεν έχει να ζηλέψει τίποτα, και μάλιστα ανταγωνίζεται άνετα οποιαδήποτε ξένη. Σε συνδυασμό και με το μεσογειακό ταπεραμέντο και με την έξαρση της ενασχόλησης που υπάρχει σε εκγύμναση και διατροφή είναι SUPER :03. Clap:

----------


## sobral

κ άλλη μία πρόσφατη. :01. Wink:  Το κορίτσι είναι άγγελος, πανέμορφη! :03. Bowdown:  Όσο γι αυτό που συζητάτε, σόρρυ αλλά Ελληνίδα τύπου Amanda, Diana κτλ δεν υπάρχει σε αυτό το επίπεδο (αγώνων εννοώ). Γιατί στο δρόμο μπορείς να βρεις πολλές κ καλύτερες από αυτές. Αλλά με αυτό το σώμα και αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά, κοπέλα που να κατεβαίνει αγώνες δεν έχω δει...άμα ξέρετε καμία ευχαρίστως να την δω. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym



----------


## gym

υγ τον αγαπω...τον αγαπω τον rich  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Mη με ξυπνατεεεε ονειρο ζωωωω

----------


## sobral

μεγάλη αδυναμία....... :02. Love:  :02. Love:

----------


## morgoth

πωπω ασχημιαααα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## leftis

χριστέ και παναγιά.... :02. Love:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

σε παρακαλω μην ξαναβαλεις κατι τετοιο,θα εχουμε θεματαααα και ατυχηματα :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sobral

ότι σου είπε ο Cobra σε παρακαλώ........ :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  ποοοπο ρε Αμάντα, κλασσική αξία!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ρε συ sobral,τί προσωπαρα ειναι αυτη ρε φιλε?Δηλαδη νταξ,δεν γινεται να το πιστεψω.Το βλεπω κ το ξαναβλεπω το βιντεο...καθε μερα θα το βλεπω.

----------


## sobral

> ρε συ sobral,τί προσωπαρα ειναι αυτη ρε φιλε?Δηλαδη νταξ,δεν γινεται να το πιστεψω.Το βλεπω κ το ξαναβλεπω το βιντεο...καθε μερα θα το βλεπω.


έχει ένα βλέμμα....απίθανο!  :02. Love:  έχει την σωματάρα αλλά και το πρόσωπο είναι φοβερό, κάτι που δε το έχουν πολλές ακόμη κ σε αυτή την κατηγορία. Κάτσε να το ξαναδώ κ εγώ άλλη μία :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τι Dianna Dahlgren και πρασινα αλογα λεει ο Cobra...εδω λεμε ΝΑΙ

----------


## Blast

:03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sobral

μόλις τώρα την έβλεπα και πήγα να την ανεβάσω με πρόλαβες! και καλλιτέχνης το κορίτσι μας εύγε!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## fazer

γυναικαρα με τα ολα της!τι να λεμε τωρα!!!
σωμα,προσωπο,καμπυλες,αισθησιασμος κλπ κλπ.η γυναικα ειναι απο αλλο πλανητη!!!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Προσωπικα ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο εχω δει ever,χωρις υπερβολες.Βασικα ο,τι λογια και να πεις δε θα φτασουν για να την χαρακτηρισεις-περιγραψεις :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Blast

:01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## grtech

:02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops:  :02. Cyclops: 
Μανούλα !!!!

Ωραία φώτο, και οι σκιές προσδίδουν αξία στην φώτο σαν πίνακας ζωγραφική. 

Ο τίτλος θα έπρεπε να είναι κάτι σαν η σκιερή πλευρά του φεγγαριού αλλά απο την πισινή, και απο κάτω σχόλιο με περιγραφή......
''Ασε με να είμαι η σκιά πάνω στα σφριγηλά σου πισινά''. :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Joker:

----------


## ελμερ

Ωραια photo...ενας προβολεας λειπει σαν αυτους που εχουν στο ΟΑΚΑ να φωτισει τα σκοτεινα σημεια... :01. Mr. Green:   (η κοπελα ειναι αγαλμα)   :02. Welcome:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τι να πει κανεις..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι είναι καλύτερη η φωτο καλιτεχνική , όμορφη αισθησιακή και αφήνει πράματα στην φαντασία , αν δεν είχε καεί ο προβολέας θα ήταν μια συνηθισμένη σοφτ πορνοφωτογραφία και θα την έκοβε και η λογοκρισία του φόρουμ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

[QUOTE=grtech;
''Ασε με να είμαι η σκιά πάνω στα σφριγηλά σου πισινά''. :01. Mr. Green:  :02. Joker: [/QUOTE]



 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

σπιτσλες...οσο για το νυχι  :02. Love:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όμορφη κοπέλα και μελαχροινη , στις τελυταίες φωτο είναι όσο μυώδης πρέπει  :03. Thumb up:  "γκιουζελ χανούμ" που λένε και οι πασάδες  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις εμενα μου ερχεται στο μυαλο η εκφραση<<μαγικα κ.....κια>> :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle: .
Και περισσοτερο ομως οταν αυτα ειναι καλλυμενα με ρουχο .

----------


## grtech

Χρήστο μια περαιτέρω ανάλυση στην σωματική μορφολογία θα ήταν χρήσιμη και με βάση την εμπειρία σου θα σταθώ περισσότερο στο μαγικά κ....κια,

εννοείς οτι εκεί που έχεις στηριχθεί πάνω σε αυτά ''οπτικά εννοώ'' υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξαφανιστούνε;  :02. Shock:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Χρήστο μια περαιτέρω ανάλυση στην σωματική μορφολογία θα ήταν χρήσιμη και με βάση την εμπειρία σου θα σταθώ περισσότερο στο μαγικά κ....κια,
> 
> εννοείς οτι εκεί που έχεις στηριχθεί πάνω σε αυτά ''οπτικά εννοώ'' υπάρχει περίπτωση να εξαφανιστούνε;


Να εξαφανιστουνε οχι ,μαλλον να μεταλαχτουνε :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Blast

:01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ααχ μανα....στην προτελευταια φωτο εκπεμπει την αυρα του "απολυτου θηλυκου"...δεν λεω τπτ αλλο.

----------


## knbsep

> μπραβο sobral
> 
> η γυναικα αυτη τα εχει Ο Λ Α !!!!κριμα που μονο USA βρισκεις τετοιες


Ναι, ίσως εκεί βρίσκεις μόνο τέτοιες γυναίκες γιατί εκεί έχουν τους καλύτερους πλαστικούς χειρουργούς, τα καλύτερα φάρμακα, το καλύτρεο promotion και την καλύτερη βιομηχανία προώθησης ανθρώπων. Μην με παρεξηγήσετε μα όλα αυτά τα λέω με πλήρη γνώση του θέματος και με πάντα καλή πρόθεση.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ναι, ίσως εκεί βρίσκεις μόνο τέτοιες γυναίκες γιατί εκεί έχουν τους καλύτερους πλαστικούς χειρουργούς, τα καλύτερα φάρμακα, το καλύτρεο promotion και την καλύτερη βιομηχανία προώθησης ανθρώπων. Μην με παρεξηγήσετε μα όλα αυτά τα λέω με πλήρη γνώση του θέματος και με πάντα καλή πρόθεση.


Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει και εδώ είναι πολυυυ καλό ! :01. Razz:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ναι, ίσως εκεί βρίσκεις μόνο τέτοιες γυναίκες γιατί εκεί έχουν τους καλύτερους πλαστικούς χειρουργούς, τα καλύτερα φάρμακα, το καλύτρεο promotion και την καλύτερη βιομηχανία προώθησης ανθρώπων. Μην με παρεξηγήσετε μα όλα αυτά τα λέω με πλήρη γνώση του θέματος και με πάντα καλή πρόθεση.





> Το αποτέλεσμα μετράει και εδώ είναι πολυυυ καλό !


Αυτο που λεει ο Polyneikos :03. Thumb up: 

Τι με νοιαζει εμενα τι εχουν και τι δεν εχουν,αυτο που βλεπω με νοιαζει και η συγκεκριμενη ειναι απο τα καλυτερα πλασματα που εχουν πλαστει..ειτε ειναι απο πλαστικο χειρουργο ειτε ειναι απο το Θεο :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dorita

α ρε amanda ΘΕΑ εισαι κοριτσι μου!! :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εεε κατσε καλα δεν θα μπαίνεις στα δικά μας χωράφια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

έχει τυπο η γυναίκα όμως δεν έχεις άδικο και δεν έχει κανει εκτρωματα πάνω της και υπερβολές όπως μερικες στην προσθετικη στηθους  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## knbsep

Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου μαζί σας! Και ναι... πάντού και πάντα, δυστυχώς, το αποτέλεσμα μετράει και ΜΟΝΟ...
Δεν είπα κάτι το αρνητικό για αυτήν. Απλά σχολίασα ένα σχόλιο στο οποίο "εξηγούσα" τους λόγους για τους οποίους "συμφωνούσα". Τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα λιγότερο.
Σίγουρα η γυναίκα είναι ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ! Δεν το παίζω εναντίον της εμφάνισής της, λόγω των όποιων παρεμβάσεων έχει κάνει (που είναι πάααρα πολλές)! Ίσα-ίσα, να είναι καλά να παίρνουμε κι εμείς μάτι...

----------


## knbsep

> Αυτο που λεει ο Polyneikos
> 
> Τι με νοιαζει εμενα τι εχουν και τι δεν εχουν,αυτο που βλεπω με νοιαζει και η συγκεκριμενη ειναι απο τα καλυτερα πλασματα που εχουν πλαστει..ειτε ειναι απο πλαστικο χειρουργο ειτε ειναι απο το Θεο


Εμένα πάλι ρε φίλε με τρελαίνει αυτή που έχεις βάλει στο προφίλ σου! Ποια είναι???!!!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

όλα αυτα που κοιταμε σε περιοδικα και νετ είναι απλα να γυμνάζουμε το ματι 
δεν αποτελεί εγγύηση ότι αν την έχεις στην καθημερινότητα θα εξακολουθει να σε αρεσει και να σε παθιάζει το ίδιο 
η μαγκια λέμε δεν είναι μια γυναίκα να σ αρέσει σάββατο βράδυ αλλα κυριακη πρωί , να ξυπνας να την βλέπεις άβαφη δίπλα σου και να σε τρελαίνει και ας είναι και πρησμ'ένη απο τον 'ύπνο και άβαφη , αυτη είναι η ουσία 

αυτες στις φωτο εφόσον εικόνα μας πασάρουν αυτο κρίνουμε και όχι απλα αισθητικές παρεμβάσεις μπορει να έχουν κάνει , αλλα και τεχνικές με φωτοσοπ γίνονται σε φωτο , αλλα δεν μπαίνουμε στην διαδικασία να λέμε τι και πώς , απλα φατε ματια ψάρια , απλα είναι γεγονός ότι και σε άντρες και σε γυναίκες άλλη η εικόνα σε φωτο και άλλη η πραγματικότητα 
και επειδη εμείς την πραγματικότητα δεν θα την δούμε κάνουμε τουμπεκί και όλα όκ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Εμένα πάλι ρε φίλε με τρελαίνει αυτή που έχεις βάλει στο προφίλ σου! Ποια είναι???!!!


Δε μπορω να σου πω ρε φιλε,τη θελω μονο για μενα...ειμαι μονοφαγας.

----------

